# Gotta love good neighbors



## matts (Oct 4, 2010)

My neighbor a block down the street has a mini saw mill at his house.  Earlier this summer I asked him if he ever had any scraps of anything I can smoke with if I could have it.  At the time he didn't have anything and eventually I forgot about it.  The other day while I was out tending to my smoker, he pulled in the driveway and said he had some cherry I could have.  I didn't think it would be much.  I was thrilled to find a good sized pile of full length rips and a few big chunks.  Thanks neighbor, I will return the favor with some Q.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2010)

Good score Matt!

That will last you awhile!

I wish I would have started smoking before I shut my cabinet shop down.

It's amazing how boards like that, all warped, twisted, cupped and with a lot of wane are like Gold to us smokers!

That neighbor will love the Q he gets in return,

Bear


----------



## squirrel (Oct 4, 2010)

Major score Matt! Wow! And it's Cherry too! Woohoo! One of my faves. Be sure to show us some Q-view when you "return the favor".


----------



## eman (Oct 4, 2010)

good score !


----------



## meateater (Oct 4, 2010)

Great score!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 4, 2010)

Very nice score and a great neighbor to boot


----------



## matts (Oct 4, 2010)

I have to do a big brisket this Friday night for a party on Saturday.  I will probably throw something on there for the neighbor.  Don't know what yet.  Probably some pull pork.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 5, 2010)

Yes indeed I would throw something on for the neighbor and invite him to the gathering for the brisket too. That is a nice haul of cherry too. Man I love that stuff. It has to be one of my favs for sure.


----------



## matts (Oct 5, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Yes indeed I would throw something on for the neighbor and invite him to the gathering for the brisket too. That is a nice haul of cherry too. Man I love that stuff. It has to be one of my favs for sure.




The gathering for the brisket isn't mine, I am just cooking and don't know anyone there.  But I am cooking at home so I will have something for him on there.


----------



## fourashleys (Nov 17, 2010)

It's simply amazing how someone can bring their "trash" over and make a smoker smile for days. Definetly have to Q for him in return. I have found that folks will actually go find stuff to get you to smoke for them. Not that it's a bad thing.


----------

